# Brewing higher concentrations of test cyp



## strongbow (Nov 5, 2015)

........................................................................................


----------



## DF (Nov 6, 2015)

Technically it's 3.2ml of oil, which really isn't much over 2 pins.  Keep in mind the higher the concentration the gear the more pip you are going to have.


----------



## strongbow (Nov 6, 2015)

......................................................................................


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2015)

When you are running 18cc a week then complain aBout oil volume. That's not much.

Honestly keep those horrible chems like eo and guiacol out wherever you can for your health.

I won't use eo since the last time I pulled it out to brew. It had melted the stopper. That's just groce


----------



## Dex (Nov 6, 2015)

I was thinking of researching diluting it more actually, into a 50cc bag maybe. That way, I can place a femoral central line and just hang the bag and drip it in over 30mins each time. Bam, no more worries about PIP.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 6, 2015)

I would skip the EO, use a thinner oil (MCT), and be ready to reheat when the solution crashes.....

TC over 250mg/ml will likely crash....At 350mg - 400mg/ml u will need to reheat the solution as it will crash....Reheating is not a pain in the ass, just be prepared to do it every time....


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 6, 2015)

....And be ready for some serious pain. Concentrated test at 400mg is going to cause you weeks of torture. Enjoy!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 6, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> ....And be ready for some serious pain. Concentrated test at 400mg is going to cause you weeks of torture. Enjoy!!!



yep.

I wont ever touch t400 again.  fuk, that was just a bitch and made my workouts tough to get threw

250 is where its at, for volume of cc's and concentration, you can go 300, but that would my max.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 6, 2015)

My 400 isn't hardly any different that the 250 I'm on now. It's a little more sore but not the hell you make it sound like lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 6, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> My 400 isn't hardly any different that the 250 I'm on now. It's a little more sore but not the hell you make it sound like lol



I. Priced only a very slight difference in the 400 vs 250 that I brewed also.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 6, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> My 400 isn't hardly any different that the 250 I'm on now. It's a little more sore but not the hell you make it sound like lol



that was also back in the day where my gear came from a guy in the gym......

idk wtf i got a few times.....i got bigger quickly tho....lol

& pct went ok too, but the PIP sometimes was like walking with a limp.  literally, terrible.  I had to make lies to the GF about why i walked that way and why i blew da fuk up when she slapped me in the ass once.......it was the day after.  holy sh!t pain


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 7, 2015)

Ive never had a high concentrated test that didnt cripple me


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 7, 2015)

Well I'm about to switch back to it next week. Hopefully this batch is as good as the last lol. I'll be sure to let you know if it isn't.

This 400 I have has no name on it. Just a black printed label. It's local but no one knows where it comes from. And everyone wants it lol


----------



## strongbow (Nov 8, 2015)

..........................................................................................................


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 8, 2015)

Fukk t400. I couldn't put my socks on when I ran that shit. Never ever ever ever again.


----------



## nutpuncher (Nov 8, 2015)

Why does higher concentration causes increase pip?


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 8, 2015)

I've made TC at 300mg/mL will hold fine....i wouldn't go higher than that with TC
You can brew TE at a higher concentration but haven't used it or brewed it personally


----------



## GSgator (Nov 15, 2015)

I've got 20ml of test E 600 Ive never done a full CC tho Ive only used .50 mg for a HRT dose and it was a bit sore for a few days.


----------



## TWINE (Dec 3, 2015)

you dont need eo. iv brewed 400-600 mg / ml of test e with  bb and bac. 

15ml bb
2 ml bac
30 grams of test e
fill oil to xx


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 3, 2015)

R u serious?  You clearly have no idea how to brew gear....




TWINE said:


> you dont need eo. iv brewed 400-600 mg / ml of test e with  bb and bac.
> 
> 15ml bb
> 2 ml bac
> ...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> R u serious?  You clearly have no idea how to brew gear....



He's shipping out walmart GSO FD, who said anything about steroids :32 (6):


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 4, 2015)

4ml is a lot of oil?

You've got to be trolling....

Old Mexican 400mg test crippled me enough to never, EVER pin that shit again.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 4, 2015)

I know next to nothing about brewing. But I know there's far more involved than just the concentration. I have both 400 and 250, from different labs, and the 400 hurts a lot less than the 250. Using the same oil volume.


----------



## TWINE (Dec 4, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> R u serious?  You clearly have no idea how to brew gear....



lmfaooooo. you can learn a thing or two from me and you are trying to act like your some expert?

let me put it in simpler terms for you.


 300mg/mL Recipe for 100mL
30 gram Testosterone Ethanate powder
2mL BA (2%)
15mL BB (15%)
60.5mL Oil


sound good right?

now here ,
 put 30 gram Testosterone Ethanate powder
2mL BA 
15mL BB 

DO THIS FIRST. do NOT add the oil 
put on stove low heat. THIS WILL DISSOLVE ON ITS OWN. of course this concentration is way to high  but it dissolves and WILL HOLD. let it sit out for a few days. it wont crystalize.

but then again i use mct oil. i dont use your bullshit cotton seed generic oil or whatever oil you use.


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 4, 2015)

TWINE said:


> lmfaooooo. you can learn a thing or two from me and you are trying to act like your some expert?
> 
> let me put it in simpler terms for you.
> 
> ...



All i read was
"Hello my name TWINE......Me is tool
tool tool tool"


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 4, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> R u serious?  You clearly have no idea how to brew gear....



He put it in simpler terms. Do you understand now?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 4, 2015)

I can learn from u?  I already know how to copy and paste from the internet.....

I feel sorry for u, even a 1st year chemistry student would know Test E does not need a solvent to break down the compound into a solution and keep it stable.....

Do u let the solution sit for a few days to get that aged feel, like wine?

There are about a dozen different oils that can be used, glad u know of only 2.......

And I am an expert....




TWINE said:


> lmfaooooo. you can learn a thing or two from me and you are trying to act like your some expert?
> 
> let me put it in simpler terms for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 4, 2015)

Don't take offense FD, he clearly loves explaining to people about all the chemicals he doesn't put into his brew


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't like mct oil gear


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 4, 2015)

Most users will get lumps with MCT oil until the body adjusts, but I am sure Twine uses a secret from the Ancient Egyptians in order to prevent the lumps....



ToolSteel said:


> I don't like mct oil gear


----------



## bsw5 (Dec 5, 2015)

Well if we have any questions it's good to know we can ask TWINE. He can teach us something... NOT


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 8, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> I can learn from u?  I already know how to copy and paste from the internet.....
> 
> I feel sorry for u, even a 1st year chemistry student would know Test E does not need a solvent to break down the compound into a solution and keep it stable.....
> 
> ...



Oooo aged testosterone...now that sounds yummy!!!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 8, 2015)

If it's anything like Beam Black count me in, that shit is delicious


----------



## teac2019 (Jan 20, 2016)

....And be ready for some serious pain. Concentrated test at 400mg is going to cause you weeks of torture. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 27, 2016)

yea, I would rather pin 2ml of 200mg/ml instead of 1ml @400mg......ouch


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 28, 2016)

anybody ever use coconut oil??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 28, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> anybody ever use coconut oil??



coconut oil costs $$$ kens ass


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 28, 2016)

I rubbed coconut oil all over your ass last time I was over, u didnt notice?



ken Sass said:


> anybody ever use coconut oil??


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 28, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> I rubbed coconut oil all over your ass last time I was over, u didnt notice?


i did :32 (17):


----------



## Jae16 (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow is that twine guy serious? Just because the  gear does not crash  in the breaker and it looks like it holds.. It does NOT mean that it will hold inside your muscle once it is injected. The gear can actually crystallize and crash while it is inside the muscle giving someone a painful lump.    I feel bad for your people who use your gear twine!! you are going **** someone up one day


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 2, 2016)

Jae16 said:


> Wow is that twine guy serious? Just because the  gear does not crash  in the breaker and it looks like it holds.. It does NOT mean that it will hold inside your muscle once it is injected. The gear can actually crystallize and crash while it is inside the muscle giving someone a painful lump.    I feel bad for your people who use your gear twine!! you are going **** someone up one day



i think thats happened to me back in the day, when my sh!t came from a so-so 290lb guy.  I would pin twice a wk, switching glutes, it was the worst thing ever.  Walking was bad, sitting down in the seat of your car to drive was bad.  IDK WTF happened, but wow.  

Ive had great ugl's, naps gear, etc........quality all over the map, but nothing was ever like this sh!t.  I could barely do squats, i had to do them exactly 3 days after pinning.........that same day, or night id have to pin.  But id wait til 7pm just so i could get a good 75min workout in.


----------



## Bicepticon (Feb 7, 2016)

I have used safflower oil with testC. @ 275mg/ml. Worked well!
I had to reheat the 30ml vial every other week. It would start getting superman crystals.
However, making the weight 250mg/ml is perfect.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 12, 2016)

I've brewed TE at over 300 and it wasn't bad.... Nothing over 350.

why not just use TE instead ...?


----------

